# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  the bookies/post office

## tammyy2j

Now that Dennis is dead and Pat is or was working at the car lot, whats happening with the Bookies. I remember Deano took over Jake/Alfie's stall so Jake could work there but no there is no mention of the Bookies. Jake really needs a storyline.

----------


## Siobhan

I am going to move to spoiler incase someone knows something about this. It is not really a general topic and could ruin stuff for other people

----------


## Bryan

Denise Fox (Diane Parish) Will run the post office, as revealed in an interview with Phil Daniels in the sun today

----------


## Angeltigger

what this got to do with the title the post office

----------


## Siobhan

renamed now. sorry when merged it picked up the wrong title

----------


## BlackKat

I thought Phil Daniels said Denise was going to run the post office. That's what it says on Talk Walford, and the source for that was the Sun as well.

----------


## Bryan

> I thought Phil Daniels said Denise was going to run the post office. That's what it says on Talk Walford, and the source for that was the Sun as well.


yes thats correct, somebody edited my post   :Mad:  ,  as i too got my source from walford web

----------


## tammyy2j

What the hell has the post office got to the do with Bookies?

----------


## Siobhan

Tammy, there was alot of confusion about this. You asked about the bookies, someone post that it was going to be run by denise but it turn out to be a typo. As for the bookies, sharon still owns it for now, Pat still works there and god know who is going to buy it. It is like the club. Johnny left mike as manager but he did a runner so who is looking after it now??? 

I am sure both bookies, club and post office will be bought by Phil with his magic money and the mitchells can own all of walford again

----------


## tammyy2j

> Tammy, there was alot of confusion about this. You asked about the bookies, someone post that it was going to be run by denise but it turn out to be a typo. As for the bookies, sharon still owns it for now, Pat still works there and god know who is going to buy it. It is like the club. Johnny left mike as manager but he did a runner so who is looking after it now??? 
> 
> I am sure both bookies, club and post office will be bought by Phil with his magic money and the mitchells can own all of walford again


Thanks for clearing that up. I just remember when Dennis and Andy ran the bookies, Jim and Patrick were always in there but not now.

----------


## Mr Humphries

Post Office's belong to the Post Office, they can only earn a wage from it if they work it and seeing phil and grant behind the counter giving Dot her pension does not seem right to me !

----------


## Cornishbabe

theres a post office in albert square???

----------


## di marco

> theres a post office in albert square???


thats what i was thinking, ive never noticed one!

----------


## Chris_2k11

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/back...stoffice.shtml  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

People who run Post Offices and bookies are supposed to be of good character something which the Magnificent  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Mitchells   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   are sadly lacking in.

Also a person who owns a bookmakers needs a licence which cannot be issued to someone with a criminal record  something which the Chuckle Bruvvas both have

Still its only EE we are talking about and the rule of law or reality does not apply  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## di marco

> Also a person who owns a bookmakers needs a licence which cannot be issued to someone with a criminal record  something which the Chuckle Bruvvas both have


is that true? then how come dennis managed to own it then?

----------


## alan45

> is that true? then how come dennis managed to own it then?


EE scriptwrters are a law onto themselves they never let reality get in the way of a good ?? storyline,  These are the same people who had a man die in suspicious circumstances in Scotland over Hogmanay and still be cremated and have his ashes returned all within three days  :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/back...stoffice.shtml


hmmm ok so there is a post office! but has it ever actually been used?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> hmmm ok so there is a post office! but has it ever actually been used?


Probably at some point...  :Ponder:

----------


## Luna

i can never remember the post office being used?? Who did dennis leave the bookies too? was it pat cause she has a criminal record too

----------


## Richie_lecturer

The Post Office hasn't been used in years, however Diane Parish's character will be running it when she joins EE soon.

----------


## alan45

> hmmm ok so there is a post office! but has it ever actually been used?


It must be well used, after all most of them are unemployed. Where else do they cash their giros to get money to spend in the bookies and pub  :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

> Who did dennis leave the bookies too? was it pat cause she has a criminal record too


im not sure, i assumed it was left to sharon?

----------


## di marco

> It must be well used, after all most of them are unemployed. Where else do they cash their giros to get money to spend in the bookies and pub


lol alan, thats a good point!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/back...stoffice.shtml


What a strange place.  They have a clock which only shows the hours 4-8 O'Clock.   :Confused:

----------


## Luna

oh maybe it was sharon forgot about her

----------


## di marco

> What a strange place.  They have a clock which only shows the hours 4-8 O'Clock.


omg i actually thought they had a weird clock then lol! i actually had to check!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> What a strange place.  They have a clock which only shows the hours 4-8 O'Clock.


Haha!!  :Lol: How strange!  :Ponder:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

The Post Office is so rarely seen in EE, they need to rearrange the letters to: 

S P O T  OFFICE

----------

